# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  gnrateur de nombres pseudo-alatoires en VHDL

## aymmou

Je suis tudiant . Est-ce que quelqu'un sait o trouver le code source du gnrateur de nombres pseudo-alatoires en VHDL pour Gain_128 et w7? Merci

----------

